# Happy Birthday Panini



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

To one of our treasure's

Happy birthday, and peace to you and yours
CC


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

Panini, 

Must be nice in reaching a milestone towards your days of retirement

Many Many Happy Returns of the Day!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Howwwdy!
Here's hopin ya had a rootin tootin birthday theah pahdnah!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Here's wishing you the HAPPIEST of birthdays :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

And a toast (or three) to a fun, fascinating, and healthy year to come! :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

You know what they say- life begins at your age, or is it incontinence begins at your age..... Anyway. Happy Birthday, bud!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Time to stock up on Depends!! Hope you have a Happy Day, Panini!!!!


----------



## markv (May 16, 2003)

Happy Birthday Panini.

Oh and Chrose, I notice your cowboy's riding a sheep. 

Something you want to tell us?  

Mark


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Wishing you a great year, Panini! May you r yeast always proof and your chocolate never sieze.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## chefmikesworld (Nov 17, 2002)

Happy Birthday, I said Happy Birhtday,
This is your day so have a lot of fun....

We're all waitin'
For the Celebratin'
This is your day so have a lot of fun...

So blow out the candles
and make your final wish....

Cuz we're all dying to eat your dish.............

Happy Birthday, we said Happy Birthday,
This is your day so have a lot of fun.........


Hugz,
Chef Mike

(a song my mom embarrassed us with our whole life and now our grandchildren face the same embarrassment....)


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

To paraphrase Peter Sellers :"Panini, does your sheep bite?" And he says "No" and then he strokes the sheep and the sheep bites him. And he says "I thought you said your sheep didn't bite", and he said "But that is not my sheep". So, "That is not my sheep."  :crazy:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Happy Birthday Panini!!!! Here's wishing you the best in the year to come!!! :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Thank you all for the wonderful wishes! I had a great day and your wishes made it even better!
Jeff


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

oops! sorry i'm late. happy birthday!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
kat


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Happy Birthday! Noticed you changed your avatar -- midlife crisis? :roll: Cheers to you!


----------

